# Lea = Leo



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all

I haven't been around for a while, I started posting on here when I got Lea! Over time Lea has moulted and it has become apparent that he is in fact, a Leo. 

This was then... 


















This is now!


























My little butler 


























You can see here his stripy legs have faded to gray now

















Corn is his favourite, he always pics that out first!








Flapping on the flywire


















He changes so much so quickly, I only just noticed now he no longer has his stripes, and his face is bright yellow, he loves nothing more than a big long head scratch! 

Sorry about the fuzzy pics, I can't get them to resize properly!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's looking very handsome now!! In that first pic of him with the yellow face especially!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow he is definitely all boy now


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow what a change he is so handsome


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Boy, he changed big time!!

A very handsome little fellow.

Nice pictures,


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a handsome boy you have  isn't if funny how you think there one gender and then all of a sudden bang there not...lol takes some getting use to


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is looking all grown up  It is strange how everyone who thought their tiel was a girl and they turn out to be boys


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, i just noticed you have a paper stick cup. Bailee is so jealous.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Hehe that's his favourite!! Leo says he would love to share his cup with one of Bailee's home made pinata's!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Lea looks all handsome now, he was anyway!  He looks like Earl now!!  Great photos!!


----------

